# NEXT MERIT LIST SELECTION



## drive2live (28 Apr 2005)

I TALKED TO THE RECRUITING CENTRE TODAY AND I WAS ADVISED THAT THE NEXT SELECTION WAS GOING TO BE MAY-11-2005, IM CROSSING MY FINGER'S, HE ALSO TOLD ME THAT HE WAS CONFIDENT THAT I WOULD BE SELECTED, NOT TO BAD ONLY BEEN WAITING 2 WEEKS,, LOL


----------



## Gouki (28 Apr 2005)

Jesus H man, lose the caps please?

Congratulations .. I guess. 2 weeks? That doesn't seem right to me.. you going Reserve? 

2 weeks..


----------



## Gouki (28 Apr 2005)

drive2live said:
			
		

> I TALKED TO THE RECRUITING CENTRE TODAY AND I WAS ADVISED THAT THE NEXT SELECTION WAS GOING TO BE MAY-11-2005, IM CROSSING MY FINGER'S, HE ALSO TOLD ME THAT HE WAS CONFIDENT THAT I WOULD BE SELECTED, NOT TO BAD ONLY BEEN WAITING 2 WEEKS,, LOL



Here is something you said in another topic:

_I started my application in Jan 2005, I did my aptitude test on fed 3/2005, i went back and did my medical 
mar 3/2005. went back mar12 to do my p/t test as well as my interview. My medical was 6 weeks on the day to come back, my name was added to the merit list on April 4/2005, I am applying for artillery field/ full time. Can anyone tell me how long it should be before i will get a letter or my call. thanks,_

So it's not really been 2 weeks in the sense you implied.. This makes more sense but wow that was still fast. I'm envious.

As far as how long it will take ... hahahah ... join the club.


----------



## drive2live (29 Apr 2005)

no i ment since i was put on the merit list, It is like 4 months from when i handed in my application. I agree it did go fast but you have to call, call call, then call some more. my name was put on the merit list April 18-2005 so it would be 3 week to the next selection. and i am going into regular forces not reserves


----------



## PARAMEDIC (1 May 2005)

WTF!! > :rage: :rage:  DAMMIT :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: 

Congratulations man ...im green with envy and rage..lol


best of luck work hard play hard....

Cheers


----------



## drive2live (1 May 2005)

thanks alot good to see people taht have good things to say., was getting tired of people just looking for things to mouth about


----------



## doucelotus (6 Jul 2005)

Hi!

Your last post was on May 1st.  We are now July 5th.  Did you or didn't you get the call?????

 ???


----------



## Bradboy (6 Jul 2005)

I currently finished my application process 2 weeks ago and I'm now waiting for "the call". I know a guy who waited for 10 months (honestly, no joke) for this phone call. But yesterday I called my recruiting officer and he told me that they have adopted a new system called "real-time recruiting". He said this means that when your application process is finished, and you've been merit-listed, that you're given a job offer right away, if there is an opening. I was also told by him that it's very likely I will be getting "the call" within the next 2-3 weeks. Does anyone know anymore about this "real-time recuriting" business? Or is my recruiting officer just blowing smoke up my ass? Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## civvy3840 (6 Jul 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> I currently finished my application process 2 weeks ago and I'm now waiting for "the call". I know a guy who waited for 10 months (honestly, no joke) for this phone call. But yesterday I called my recruiting officer and he told me that they have adopted a new system called "real-time recruiting". He said this means that when your application process is finished, and you've been merit-listed, that you're given a job offer right away, if there is an opening. I was also told by him that it's very likely I will be getting "the call" within the next 2-3 weeks. Does anyone know anymore about this "real-time recuriting" business? Or is my recruiting officer just blowing smoke up my ***? Any information would be much appreciated.



Is that not what they already did? That's how I thought it worked anyway.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Jul 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> I currently finished my application process 2 weeks ago and I'm now waiting for "the call". I know a guy who waited for 10 months (honestly, no joke) for this phone call. But yesterday I called my recruiting officer and he told me that they have adopted a new system called "real-time recruiting". He said this means that when your application process is finished, and you've been merit-listed, that you're given a job offer right away, if there is an opening. I was also told by him that it's very likely I will be getting "the call" within the next 2-3 weeks. Does anyone know anymore about this "real-time recuriting" business? Or is my recruiting officer just blowing smoke up my ***? Any information would be much appreciated.



Trades that will be selected real time (as in probably everyday) are:

011, 021, 031, 065, 276, 284, 285, 286, 278, and 215.  Anyone deemed suitability for any of these trades will be selected until they are full so get them while they are hot.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

Real time recruiting means that trades in demand are not merited listed but filled as people become available and are qualified (passed all testing etc) here is a thread that will tell the real time trades available right now. To my understanding, if the trade is not listed here you go on a merit board, the next one being July 18th, Aug 18th, etc until all BMQ's are filled up to Oct, then it starts again in January. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29132.45.html


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

Aha, beat me to it sir. BTW, thanks for all your help.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Aha, beat me to it sir. BTW, thanks for all your help.



Cheers.


----------



## Bradboy (6 Jul 2005)

Thanks guys for the info..... much appreciated. I have another question. Not sure if you can answer it or not. Being I've only just finished my application process (merit-listed July 5) do you think it's likely I'll being shipping out in August? That guy I know who waited 10 months is going in August. So is it possible that he waited 10 months for the call and I'm only going to wait not even a month? I'm sure people hear this question all the time but it's frustrating to not know.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

Could be bro, I dropped my app last Monday, have all my testing tomorrow and could be gone in August or September! Sometimes the machine is on "Ludicris Speed"  8)


----------



## Jordan411 (7 Jul 2005)

I got my position offered on June 6, and I don't go to St. Jean until September 3. I was merit listed back in May I believe. If you make it in by August I would be very surprised, but more power to you if you do.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Jul 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the info..... much appreciated. I have another question. Not sure if you can answer it or not. Being I've only just finished my application process (merit-listed July 5) do you think it's likely I'll being shipping out in August? That guy I know who waited 10 months is going in August. So is it possible that he waited 10 months for the call and I'm only going to wait not even a month? I'm sure people hear this question all the time but it's frustrating to not know.



No you will be going Sept or Oct if you are selected.


----------



## Winstone (18 Jul 2005)

I have apparently made the merit list today (July 18th). I have all my testing done and all my loose ends tied.  I guess by the sounds of things i will be waiting a long while for my call,  I'm going for INF, i don't know the trade number, can anyone tell me if this is one of the fast tracked selections please.  Thanks


----------



## doucelotus (18 Jul 2005)

Newell said:
			
		

> I have apparently made the merit list today (July 18th). I have all my testing done and all my loose ends tied.   I guess by the sounds of things i will be waiting a long while for my call,   I'm going for INF, i don't know the trade number, can anyone tell me if this is one of the fast tracked selections please.   Thanks



You don't know your trade number???  How can you not know??? How serious are you!!!! lol  
I'm NOT giving you the answer, it's everywhere on this site and on the recruit site and even on your application form...
Lazy a bit, aren't we?


----------



## DEVES (18 Jul 2005)

The trade of infantry number would be 031 NCM.

Good to know the number but if you forget who cares! As long as you know what your apllying for. That always helps.

Give the guy a break!


----------



## DEVES (18 Jul 2005)

Also I was told today that Infantry NCM is open and active. I'm pretty sure there would be no need to be merit listed. Your file should just go straight to selection board I'm sure!

Dont quote me on that. Just what I was told.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Jul 2005)

Derek Eves said:
			
		

> Also I was told today that Infantry NCM is open and active. I'm pretty sure there would be no need to be merit listed. Your file should just go straight to selection board I'm sure!
> 
> Dont quote me on that. Just what I was told.



You still need to be merit listed but the selection is real time.


----------



## Winstone (19 Jul 2005)

thanks....after i posted my last msg i found my trade number pretty easy but at the time i didnt know, didnt need to know asking for Infantry has worked pretty well up till this point... Thanks again


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jul 2005)

Attention to all waiting for the 18 Jul results.  I will be away from the office for a couple of weeks so I will not be able answer any selection questions but will get to them as soon as possible after I return.  Cheers.


----------

